# Statutory Declarations



## robedsmile

Hi everyone

A quick question. I am currently applying for residence via the Partnership Category. My OH has to complete a Statutory Declaration on her sponsorship form. Who in the UK would be qualified to complete it? Does a "notary public" include police officer?

Any help gratefully received!

Chris


----------



## topcat83

robedsmile said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> A quick question. I am currently applying for residence via the Partnership Category. My OH has to complete a Statutory Declaration on her sponsorship form. Who in the UK would be qualified to complete it? Does a "notary public" include police officer?
> 
> Any help gratefully received!
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris - welcome to the Forum

I've been searching on the Immigration New Zealand website and found this: Information on getting a police certificate for United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland . It mentions that a Police Certificate is required from the supporting NZ partner and only if you can't get one then a statutory declarationc an be supplied. 

Is the statutory declaration you're talking about in place of a Police certificate? Would a UK Police Certificate do instead? If so - that's easy. There's a link on the page telling you what to do.

If you need a statutory declaration from another country then I guess a police officer from that country would be a good equivalent!


----------



## robedsmile

Thanks for the reply Topcat and also the link.

We have both posted our Police certificate applications off this week so it looks like we don't need to worry about the Stat Dec.

Many thanks again

Chris


----------



## nicolelocin214

robedsmile said:


> Thanks for the reply Topcat and also the link.
> 
> We have both posted our Police certificate applications off this week so it looks like we don't need to worry about the Stat Dec.
> 
> Many thanks again
> 
> Chris


Hi chris,
We've recently been thru the partnership visa process and you do need to do the stat declaration. I just called my local solicitors and they charge £5 for witnessing one so I did it through them. Might be worth ringing around a few places local to you. 
Hope to help. 
Nicole


----------



## robedsmile

Thanks Nicole

Did you apply through New Zealand House in London? If so, how long did it take for it to go through?

Chris


----------



## topcat83

nicolelocin214 said:


> Hi chris,
> We've recently been thru the partnership visa process and you do need to do the stat declaration. I just called my local solicitors and they charge £5 for witnessing one so I did it through them. Might be worth ringing around a few places local to you.
> Hope to help.
> Nicole


Question - when you say 'the' statutory declaration - what are you declaring?


----------



## nicolelocin214

topcat83 said:


> Question - when you say 'the' statutory declaration - what are you declaring?


@Topcat- the stat declaration is part of the sponsorship form and it's basically declaring that you are eligible to be a sponsor for your partner and that you are indeed who you say you are. 

@Chris- we sent everything off on the 4th April and then had to send further documentation as I had only sent copies of relationship evidence stuff whereas they wanted originals. The granting of the visa email came on June 6th so around 2 months. If we had got it all right first time may have been quicker  can't fault them though as our case officer was brill and always very quick (sometimes only took 5 mins) to email back about questions.


----------

